# Where can I buy Gorilla Glue seeds?



## The Poet (Feb 3, 2020)

I tried a hit or two of Gorilla Glue the other day and was impressed with it.
I see why it is so popular. Where can I buy a pack of seeds,
{other than in California?}



                                                         Thank you...


                                                                    The Poet...


...


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 3, 2020)

Here is some fem's...they ship from USA now so I hear.

https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/collections/feminized/products/gorilla-glue-by-ilgm-fem-seeds


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2020)

I got them at Herbies. Fem seeds.


----------



## notthecops (Feb 4, 2020)

https://www.highgrade-seeds.com/feminized.html

Guaranteed delivery and top quality seeds.


----------



## notthecops (Feb 4, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Here is some fem's...they ship from USA now so I hear.
> 
> https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/collections/feminized/products/gorilla-glue-by-ilgm-fem-seeds



Pricey site....


----------



## The Poet (Feb 5, 2020)

All feminized!
A feminized seed can't be kept and reproduced, I'd have to buy seeds every time. 
Gorilla glue... Regular seeds?


                        Thank you...
                              Poet...


...


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 5, 2020)

Seattle WA...never used them...no ideal about their reputation.

https://elev8seeds.com/strains/gorilla-glue/


----------



## darrell1NP (Feb 6, 2020)

I would order Gorilla Glue seeds from the US online.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 6, 2020)

Hollowpoint,


   Thanks, I'll try them!


                   Poet...


...


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2020)

The Poet said:


> All feminized!
> A feminized seed can't be kept and reproduced, I'd have to buy seeds every time.
> Gorilla glue... Regular seeds?
> 
> ...


OR learn to clone


----------



## Caw (Feb 7, 2020)

Anyone know about this vendor?

https://www.highgrade-seeds.com/GorillaGlue.html

Edit: Never mind... saw mentioned above.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 7, 2020)

Nope but first I would be doing my search for 'Original Glue'.  GG#4 producers were sued by the actual glue company.  Since then they have renamed their line.  Anyone selling seeds labeled Gorilla Glue are probably selling fakes.


----------



## notthecops (Feb 8, 2020)

Caw said:


> Anyone know about this vendor?
> 
> https://www.highgrade-seeds.com/GorillaGlue.html
> 
> Edit: Never mind... saw mentioned above.



That’s the only place I buy my seeds, for about 15+ years. Never had bad seeds from them, not once.


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

like Nick, I went to the source and got mine from Josey Whales


----------



## rr.123rr.12363 (Feb 8, 2020)

I got mine from I love growing marijuana $20 only took two weeks and they guarantee everything


----------



## The Poet (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks guys,

   I heard about the glue company suing 'gorilla glue for patent infringement.
I forgot, thats why the name Gorilla Glue is harder to find.
It's 'Original Glue' now.


                                      Poet...


...


----------



## rr.123rr.12363 (Feb 27, 2020)

The Poet said:


> I tried a hit or two of Gorilla Glue the other day and was impressed with it.
> I see why it is so popular. Where can I buy a pack of seeds,
> {other than in California?}
> 
> ...


I bought five seas from ilgm germinating 3 right now to of already popped got them fast little expensive but good service


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 12, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Nope but first I would be doing my search for 'Original Glue'.  GG#4 producers were sued by the actual glue company.  Since then they have renamed their line.  Anyone selling seeds labeled Gorilla Glue are probably selling fakes.


You are correct.  To get real Gorilla Glue it is clone only.  You need to buy clones and take a chance of bringing a contaminated plant into your garden.
3-4 yrs ago Gorilla Glue was popular,  there is better available now if thc potency is what you desire.

try "Prayer Pupil" from Mass Medical strains.  Its reached 34% THC.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 13, 2020)

Buzzy said:


> You are correct.  To get real Gorilla Glue it is clone only.  You need to buy clones and take a chance of bringing a contaminated plant into your garden.
> 3-4 yrs ago Gorilla Glue was popular,  there is better available now if thc potency is what you desire.
> 
> try "Prayer Pupil" from Mass Medical strains.  Its reached 34% THC.


Don'tcha just *love* when you acquire a cutting and it comes with free spidermites?   I gave up trying to buy Purple Kush clones down here in HeIl for that reason.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 13, 2020)

YYZ Skinhead said:


> Don'tcha just *love* when you acquire a cutting and it comes with free spidermites?   I gave up trying to buy Purple Kush clones down here in HeIl for that reason.


LMFAO  

haha, good one.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 15, 2020)

Buzzy said:


> You are correct.  To get real Gorilla Glue it is clone only.  You need to buy clones and take a chance of bringing a contaminated plant into your garden.
> 3-4 yrs ago Gorilla Glue was popular,  there is better available now if thc potency is what you desire.
> 
> try "Prayer Pupil" from Mass Medical strains.  Its reached 34% THC.


Mass pupil is a great, strong strain.you can check it out at (mass grows tv) on YouTube.i always get my genetics from nirvana.i love there stuff.everything in my garden is from them.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------

